# Boudin stuffed backstrap!!!!!!!!!!!!



## possumgritz

Welp this is my first post on the SMF so I thought I should come out swingin! This is one of my favorite venison recipes............

ingredients: 
backstrap cut 7 inches long and trimmed 
dales steak marinade 
tony's cajun seasoning 
shredded chedder cheese 
savoie's cajun boudin 
bacon 

I marinaded the backstrap in dale's overnight. The next day I butterflied the backstrap and pounded it out to make a flat square shaped piece of meat that was about 1/2 to 3/4 inches thick. 

Next cover one side in shredded cheese and seasoning then place the cooked stuffing in the middle and simply roll it up. Wrap it up in bacon and use toothpicks as a holder. You must first cook the stuffing because the meat will get overcooked if you cook it all at once. Cover with a little more seasoning. 




Once all of it has been assembled place on a 325 degree grill until the internal temp of the meat reaches 145. 



It's some fine eatin!!!!!!!

For those of you that don't know what boudin is here's a description.......

BOUDIN


----------



## cowgirl

Mmmm, looks tasty possum!
Is this smoked or grilled at 325? 

Also, welcome to the forum.


----------



## possumgritz

Thanks cowgirl!
I would call it a grilled recipe. I throw on a few wood chunks just to see the smoke come out the grill, but I wouldn't consider it a true low and slow smoke. I might throw on some cold smoke on the backstrap and boudin the next time I make and see how it turns out.


----------



## cowgirl

Sure looks good! I've used that dale's sauce a few times myself. Good stuff.
Thanks for the Qview...looking forward to more from you.


----------



## dysartsmoker

Looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chadpole

Possum, That looks good right there, I don't care what anybody says. You did good. Now you got me droolong all over the keyboard, shame on ya.


----------



## smokey bryan

Wow, that looks good i've never heard of any body stuffing A backstrap before. I'm going to have to try that soon. i've got A few in freezer need to use up,thanks for sharing that.
Bryan


----------



## richtee

"A swing...it's a looong fly ball...up..up...it's OUTTA HERE!"


----------



## cman95

Ma I bet dats some kinda good. Ya did good.


----------



## buddyboy

Wow what a great picture. I have also a few backstraps in the freezer. I hope I can find some boudin up here in the Northeast. I may have a recipe for it in my files. If i can't fine it here in Maine, I will try and make a few pounds


----------



## fritz

Man...that looks great, never stuffed a strap....may re-think this one. Nice!!


----------



## mcm1013

Man you have got my mouth watering now....Guess Im going to have to go hunting this weekend now!!  I cut all my other backstraps into steaks.


----------



## raypeel

I love Boudan.  I'm going to try it in a fatty.


----------



## gramason

Thats some good lookin grub.


----------



## vlap

That looks excellent!


----------



## richoso1

My compliments to you my friend, I'm a big fan of southern food. Your thread just took me back to Lafayette, New Orleans, and Baton Rouge. Thanks for the memories! BTW, your Q looks great, and I know it was a tasty treat. It is now on my "to Smoke List".


----------

